# Affordable weave poles (competition grade)?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just wondering if you guys have found any good prices on weave poles with a steel base?

I need some, and cannot do stick in the ground poles with Strauss. It's pointless. He destroys them. And he knocks weaves with plastic bases over.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.affordableagility.com/

This is the website one of my trainer friends suggested... I haven't looked too many places because I honestly can't afford anything competition grade yet, but they seem like they're not too crazy expensive... 

...I'm stuck with PVC pipe for now


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You might want to try e-bay.. or if there are any dog clubs that you can contact, sometimes they sell stuff cheap (maybe you can ask around at that NADAC trial you're going to?)

I bought a PVC set on e-bay so those are really my only suggestions. You're probably going to be hard pressed to find a steel base set for less than $200ish.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Good idea about asking a club for "Dead" equipment!

I did find a website that offers 12 poles with a steel base for $250. Best I've found thus far.

I've tried the PVC sets and they're a waste of money for me :-/ Strauss destroys them. They're too light and they just end up tipping over, or he breaks the stick in the ground ones.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Could you try weighting the PVC down with something? Sand in the base, maybe? Or drill a hole through it so you can stake it to the ground?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I could try to ask hubby to make reinforcers for the stakes to go through....I've tried staking such down myself, and "CRACK!"

Stupid drivey dog.


----------

